# In Pre-Soviet Russia, Pictures...take you.



## Carol (Feb 25, 2008)

On a cultural note...

There is a new entry to my blog that spotlights the work of Sergei Mikhailovich Prokudin-Gorskii, a Russian photographer that created color photographic images of Russia...30 years before George Eastman would make his Kodachrome color film available.

The images are absolutely stunning.

More here:

http://northernsanctuary.blogspot.com/2008/02/in-pre-soviet-russia-picturestake-you_25.html


----------



## erich (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow!

very interesting.  The pictures have a 3d quality.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 28, 2008)

They're very nice shots, *Carol*.  Then you factor in the era and the 'impressed' factor just escalates .


----------



## Kacey (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are gorgeous pictures.  Given your description of the process (multiple negatives with red, green, and blue), I suspect that the 3-D effect comes from the recombination, especially in the first picture, where much of the foreground is very dark - similar to how those cheap 3-D glasses work.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!
Those are amazing, thanks for posting.
David


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2008)

The colors are amazing.


----------

